# get a bark



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

we got a saint bernard for cyote duty and to watch for strangers--does good keeping the unwanted animals away but runs up to meet strangers like they are old friends, how does one teach a dog to at least bark at new vehicles


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

I think it helps if you look at what a breed was bred to do for many, many, many generations before you get it for a specific purpose. While I know of Saints who are protective of their property, you have to consider that they have been intended to do things like help rescue people in the Alps, work as draft dogs, etc. Not as livestock guardian dogs. 

Having said that, if this dog is still a pup (under say 2 1/2) it may well grow into a more protective roll as it matures.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

If you are really serious that you want a "protection" dog, there are ways of training it, but you absolutely must have a dog with stable temperament, because the training is stressful.

Basically, it involves a professional trainer (and I stress the word "professional") to act as a decoy. The decoy approaches the dog acting suspicious, perhaps brandishing a stick or a whip. He tries to appear threatening to the dog. When he arouses suspicion in the dog and the dog barks, he runs away. This type of training needs to be done a few times; the temperament of the dog will dictate how long it takes for the dog to "get it", but once they've got it, they usually retain it very well.

By the way, this is exactly why dogs go after the mailman. Every day the mailman comes onto the property, the dog barks, and the mailman goes away. He's the perfect decoy!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I socialize my dogs so they WON'T bite people. Just their size is intimidating to strangers, even though they don't bark.

I don't need to get sued and lose the farm over a dog bite. 

Give him a little time. I 've heard of some very protective St. Bernards.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know they are cabable of being guard dogs, the neibhors had one that would act like he would tear you apart but was all bark, and thats all we want. he is young (6 months) and I have toyed with the stranger "attacking" him but don't want him to get too mean.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

IDK about Saint's specifically, but I have found that lots of large-breed dogs don't seem to come into their own until they are about 2 years old. 

You say you don't want him "to get too mean".....so do you want him sort of mean or what? :shrug:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

rancher1913 said:


> he is young (6 months) and I have toyed with the stranger "attacking" him but don't want him to get too mean.


Again I stress that you use a P R O F E S S I O N A L trainer and have the dog evaluated first to be certain that he has the right kind of temperament for this kind of training. Do it wrong, and he may well end up a liability. 

You only want the dog to bark when strangers come up to the property; you don't want him attacking people, you just want him to alert, am I correct?


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Teach "speak" and when he's got that down teach him to "speak" whenever someone comes on the property. Make a game out of it, reward with treats. Shouldn't take more than a couple weeks with a food motivated dog. 

The "stranger attack" idea is a BAD idea. Either he will end up very fearful or aggressive, neither will accomplish your goals.


----------

